# AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread.



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

For those of you who are not familiar with the current setup I'll break it down for you, in a short sum up,
Eurodyne Maestro7 tuned
Bullseye S366
2.0l ABA bottom end
CP pistons
Crower Rods
AEB Head, stock
Here are a couple pics of how she currently sits.
















Basically shooting for 600awhp on C16 w/meth and 500awhp with 94oct/meth. If I fall slightly short of either I'll be happy.
The 058 motors are pretty tired and I'd rather start fresh with an 06A bottom end. SOO, I started gathing some parts earlier this year. Now I have basicaly everything ready to go (parts wise) and its only a matter of shipping the head and parts to Bob @ QED and the block to a local machine shop.
Before the breakdown I would like to thank Issam Abed for his efforts in trying to all make this happen in a timely manner. I would also like to thank Pete @ IE for supplying me with the prototype rods. 
First off, the cylinder head parts. I decided to go with Ferrea. The quality is top notch, and the finish is beautiful. Kit contains 1mm os intake and exhaust valves, valve springs and retainers.








































Got some *Cat 3658's* on order, so I'll add them here later on
New Cam gear... just cause it was free








034 Kevlar Timing Belt








New Cam Chain Tensioner, chain and gasket
























Brand New OEM lifters








ARP Head Studs








Big Bore Headgasket








The bottom end is going to be a 1.9L 9.5:1
JE 83mm Pistons
























Prototyp IE Tuscan I-Beam Connecting Rods. Opted for the ARP 625+ Custom Aged Bolts
































ARP Main Studs








Calico Coated ACL Rod Bearings and main bearings. OEM thrust washers








ARP Crank Gear Bolt








IE Crank Gear Dowel Pin Kit








OEM VW Harmonic Balancer (yes a real harmonic balancer) I'll probably end up with a Fluidampr.. But I've had this for a while collecting dust.








New Oil Pump, Chain and tensioner








Bottom Seal/Gasket set








New Rear Main cover w/ seal








New Water Pump / metal








Tial VMS WG
















Tial 50mm BOV








I have many other OEM parts that I dont really think deserve pictures. I will post up more pics as I recieve updates. Everything else is basically in the car already and will be re used. This is a straight motor swap with some updates. Got a FX700 twin disc coming soon and a Water Meth kit also. Issam is working hard to get me an Intake manifold fabricated custom to this setup with a 70mm Throttle body.
Enjoy !
Questions and Comments welcome !


----------



## vdubguy97 (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

What kinda power are you making now?
Are you using the same turbo?
Looks good I Like the list of parts so far


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (vdubguy97)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubguy97* »_What kinda power are you making now?
Are you using the same turbo?
Looks good I Like the list of parts so far









Wasn't dyno's this year. Put it this way.. the car made 440whp on pump gas when it had the AEB 1000cc file with a GT35R and it trapped 116mph in the 1/4
Now with the S366 and ME7 1000cc conversion same motor the car trapped 120 mph on pump gas, using Eurodyne's off the shelf tune. 
This is full interior, with falken summer tires.
On race gas this car went [email protected] This was 3 years ago with a narrowband tune making 570whp.
2010 is gonna be a good year for this car. Since it never had real headwork, a real clutch or Maestro7








I'll be using the S366 unless something comes up.


_Modified by 16plus4v at 6:13 PM 12-24-2009_


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

holy unlimited funding thread! Looking sexy, wish I could have the time/money/balls to do something of this extent!


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (lorge1989)*

WOW! Awesome start!! I'm watching this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NorthernGTI (Oct 26, 2005)

Thats sick. Will I be seeing this at cayuga posebly? Ive met you before at Cayuga one day. I cant wait to see this thing in action.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (NorthernGTI)*

I've been scavanging the parts for a while now so it's not like I pulled the money out of my anus lol. 
Def. the most detailed build I've done to date. 
The S4 6spd tranny is en route from Calgary AB.

_Quote, originally posted by *NorthernGTI* »_Thats sick. Will I be seeing this at cayuga posebly? Ive met you before at Cayuga one day. I cant wait to see this thing in action.

Will definitely be at Cayuga 2010. Driving it to the track and driving it home.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Oh so that's your car on the video doing 10 seconds? On youtube? ***** awesome! Looks like a strong hardware line up right there! Will be watching and supporting.


----------



## EF9Si (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Oh so that's your car on the video doing 10 seconds? On youtube? ***** awesome! Looks like a strong hardware line up right there! Will be watching and supporting.
Link it pls.. I wanna see!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re:*

That's Chris Tapp when he owned the original 97 A4. The only thing really left over from that car is the IC setup lol
I have no video of me doing 10's but here's. Chris running [email protected] full weight, AEB ecu, stock aeb head, stock throttle body etc
http://m.youtube.com/index?des...oogle


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Re: (16plus4v)*

yup that's the one! Eurodyne is the chit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

link fixed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM7jTIjdhfM


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Yes Sir!!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_link fixed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM7jTIjdhfM

chit I forgot I was on iPhone and the links come out differet lol thanks bro !


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

I remember this...it had stock suspension right? haha sick, looks like both axles will come off lol


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_I remember this...it had stock suspension right? haha sick, looks like both axles will come off lol

yea stock shocks and lowering springs (eibach?) lol people swore the pass front came up lol


----------



## DISTURBO (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

Now we Dance


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

I've been debating posting a "parts collected" list, but now I'll wait til I have more parts than you Dylan


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Good call on the s4 tranny. I want those rods *drool


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (CoopaCoopaCoopa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_I've been debating posting a "parts collected" list, but now I'll wait til I have more parts than you Dylan









Yeah I've been itching for a while but now that I have everything, I can actually get the motor assembled and in the car.

_Quote, originally posted by *CoopaCoopaCoopa* »_Good call on the s4 tranny. I want those rods *drool

S4 6spd + ClutchMaster FX700 twin disk should work lol There are wayyy to many 01A/01E's blowing to smitherines out there for my liking. I've benn lucky thus far but not going to risk it this time around.
Another thing I changed to better the reliability is I swapped out the tubular exhaust manifold to the SPA top mount unit. The turbo clears the head by a c*nt hair but it fits and thats what counts. The tubular unit was a few years seasoned and started cracking so I sold it to a local who should make some good use with it. 
Merry Xmas


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

Looks really good! Finally some real builds going down.


----------



## 04VDubGLI (May 20, 2005)

Looks pretty solid. You should have no problems at all making the power levels you're looking for on a 366. My buddy's evo9 just did 532awhp/419awtq on 93oct (w/a 300ml WMI) on a 362. He also did 610awhp/485awtq on Q16 only being able to hold 33psi (13psi WG spring). To sum it up... you'll be at least a good few ponies healthier







. 
I'm definitely curious to hear more about those IE Tuscan rods.







I also noticed that you decided to get the crown coating for the JEs. I'm almost regretting not having done that. I did the tough skirt at least though.
Is your 366 a divided T4 housing? I can't quite tell what's going on in there... and then that brings up my question about the MVS - whether there's just 1 or 2 of them in there? May be tough to run "low" boost on just 1.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks like it's going to be a fun ride







Merry Christmas.


_Modified by 04VDubGLI at 2:04 AM 12-25-2009_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (04VDubGLI)*

The lowest boost I'll be running is probably 25-30 psi so the mvs will do lol. It's a .70 t3 housing.


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

when does the s366 spool with the 2litre and 70ar housing btw? its freakin huge


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (Pisko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pisko* »_when does the s366 spool with the 2litre and 70ar housing btw? its freakin huge

it makes 25psi by 5300 rpm. It starts spooling around 4k. Here's a 25psi run in the rain








http://s51.photobucket.com/alb...9.flv


_Modified by 16plus4v at 10:56 AM 12-25-2009_


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

looking good.... lots of parts


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_looking good.... lots of parts









parts are good


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

might have already been asked but is the drivetrain down with such power?
I mean if so...I swear I'm buying a b5 a4.


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the B5 *A*4 has the 01A trans, not the stronger of the bunch by far. 
the B5 S4 has the 6 spd 01E, stronger than the 01A certainly. some people have luck with the 01A (Mike Hood for example) and some people (MANY) do not (Brian, Janis, to name a couple).


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

Thanks Aaron.
If I plan to drag it rarely, what horsepower level can a stock A4 5spd handle?


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

400ish... with luck?


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

and 01E?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (mescaline)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mescaline* »_and 01E?

The 01E has been handling many 500+awhp S4's for years. Some well over 600awhp also holding power for years.


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (mescaline)*

The 01e can handle quite a bit more. Only thing is the b5s4 01e is geared a bit schittly for the 20v with a huge turbo. Although I have been told, by a fellow vortexer whom has done it not just through the grapevine, that with flat shift + a bat 20v it's tits. 
Fwiw the fastest Audi across the pond runs a stock 01e iirc, [email protected] some retarded mile an hour.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_400ish... with luck?

weakpoint?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

nice man, im excited for you. GL this year


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_weakpoint?

The gears/snycros


----------



## 5inchMAF (Sep 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Questions and Comments welcome !


What Hedge Fund do you manage again?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (5inchMAF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5inchMAF* »_
What Hedge Fund do you manage again?









The un married and no kids foundation










_Modified by 16plus4v at 1:44 PM 12-27-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_
The gears/snycros

Depends on the box.If it is the iron half from a UR-S4 or B5 S4 it should be fine for this.
Everything is looking good Dylan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (velocity196)*


_Quote, originally posted by *velocity196* »_nice man, im excited for you. GL this year









Thanks dude


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

You like?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (Issam Abed)*

Sexy!


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (l88m22vette)*

Great looking Intake manifold.
Where's the throttle cable bracket.?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_You like?









In the mail yet ?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (simon-says)*


_Quote, originally posted by *simon-says* »_Great looking Intake manifold.
Where's the throttle cable bracket.?

This is setup for a DBW throttle body


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

that intake alone makes me want to own a b5...wait...I already do.
Damn bro...this guy is jealous!


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_You like?









interesting gasket there sammy, is that an 80mm t'body with it?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_
interesting gasket there sammy, is that an 80mm t'body with it?

It's the 70mm Mercedes unit


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice build. Love the INA intake manifold







cant wait to see the finished product








edit: i'm guessing this intake would fit on a B6 A4 too?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice build. Love the INA intake manifold








edit: i'm guessing this intake would fit on a B6 A4 too?

Absolutely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

Sweet! I know a B6 owner who's earsI can put a bug in that would benifit from this come spring time. 
also, sorry if I missed it but are you using the B5 S4 6sp (01E) or the 6sp from a 4cyl. B6 A4 ( can't recall the three digit code on this trans). And if it is the 01E what has to be done to make it work on the 4cyl. I know 034 has the adaptor for it to used with a VR6, but what about a 06A block?


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

the 01E trans' all bolt right up to the 4 cyl blocks. use the 01E starter, and the clutch for the 4cyl.
all the 6 speeds were the 01E trans.... and they work with the 5cyl and 4 cyl motors....
(shameless plug here







) and i have a brand new Clutchmasters F?X-700 twin disc clutch as a spare. with alum FW....


----------



## bjtgtr (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

OK cool. good info. Thank you.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_(shameless plug here







) and i have a brand new Clutchmasters F?X-700 twin disc clutch as a spare. with alum FW....

I would be on it but the price of Brians was too good to let pass by. Only a ballet has spare twin disk clutches laying around. lol


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (bjtgtr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bjtgtr* »_Sweet! I know a B6 owner who's earsI can put a bug in that would benifit from this come spring time. 
also, sorry if I missed it but are you using the B5 S4 6sp (01E) or the 6sp from a 4cyl. B6 A4 ( can't recall the three digit code on this trans). And if it is the 01E what has to be done to make it work on the 4cyl. I know 034 has the adaptor for it to used with a VR6, but what about a 06A block?









Mine is a 6spd from an A6 2.7tt same ad the S4. Bolted up perfectly, just had to mod the slave cyl line.


----------



## redveedubb (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_









These rods look dynamite Dylan







. Get this pig done !


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Don't say that! Dynamite explodes!!!


----------



## coreyj (Aug 18, 2006)

nice build. is the s4 tranny a direct swap? or does it require swaping of bellhousings?


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Nice build sir. Too bad i couldnt convince Haenszel to man up do that...he had to puss out with a 12v LOL


----------



## corradogirlie (Jul 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyj* »_nice build. is the s4 tranny a direct swap? or does it require swaping of bellhousings?


please see above.

_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_the 01E trans' all bolt right up to the 4 cyl blocks. use the 01E starter, and the clutch for the 4cyl.
all the 6 speeds were the 01E trans.... and they work with the 5cyl and 4 cyl motors....
(shameless plug here ) and i have a brand new Clutchmasters F?X-700 twin disc clutch as a spare. with alum FW....



and i knew you got Brians clutch, thats a plug for anyone else interested in one.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*

If you have it in spring time I'll be down for a spare lol


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (FTMFW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FTMFW* »_Don't say that! Dynamite explodes!!!
















Hey FTMFW, that would be like... FTMFL









_Quote, originally posted by *the_q_jet* »_Nice build sir. Too bad i couldnt convince Haenszel to man up do that...he had to puss out with a 12v LOL

All he needed was a 2.0l and more boost lol ah well I hope the vr works out. I <3 4 cyl's


----------



## CTS Turbo (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

Lookin good D


----------



## FTMFW (Jan 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
Hey FTMFW, that would be like... FTMFL










Followed immediately by


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

Nice. Liking the new style rifle drilled rods.
If you can't find a Tq plate locally, send me a PM. Shipping only for you (granted US to CA and back is not the cheapest)


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sdezego)*

Thanks, my local builder has a torque plate as well as Marc from Autoxtrem...Who may be building the shortblock for me.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*










_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
In the mail yet ?


----------



## redveedubb (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

If for some reason you don't end up running that mani I have one of the 5 actual finished 007 longitudinal mani's. Jimmy just has to get the others polished. And I dont have an audi to run it on







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (redveedubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redveedubb* »_If for some reason you don't end up running that mani I have one of the 5 actual finished 007 longitudinal mani's. Jimmy just has to get the others polished. And I dont have an audi to run it on







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hrm maybe lend it to me so I can do a back to back test ? Sent PM


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Looks like a fun build!!


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

any work getting done or just pics of parts?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_any work getting done or just pics of parts?









pshh, got everything except for some seals and a keeper


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

nice parts collection. when's the first wrench getting turned?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (inivid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *inivid* »_nice parts collection. when's the first wrench getting turned?









the head is being sent out to BobQ in a couple weeks. And soon after I'll be dropping the block off at the machine shop. Once I get everything back it's a pretty straight forward swap.


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

badass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

looks good get it done so i can get a ride in it.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (slammed86golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slammed86golf* »_looks good get it done so i can get a ride in it.

you bringing some females ? lol
come get the AEB head !


----------



## 1lowVento (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

Subscribed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

I will be there on Saturday to pick it up


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

nice project.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

this thing is gonna be a slug http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif you should be grateful to do low 15's in this pig


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_this thing is gonna be a slug http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif you should be grateful to do low 15's in this pig









lol 10's or bust homie


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (corradogirlie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradogirlie* »_the 01E trans' all bolt right up to the 4 cyl blocks. use the 01E starter, *and the clutch for the 4cyl*.
.

why use the smaller 1.8 FW/clutch when you can upgrade to a larger 240mm S4 unit? I have a 240mm steel FW on a 1.8t running a Soouthbend stage 3 S4 clutch


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I think he/she is just saying that if you wanted to use the 4cyl clutch on the 01e you could.


----------



## haenszel (Mar 14, 2004)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*

saved.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jc_bb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jc_bb* »_
why use the smaller 1.8 FW/clutch when you can upgrade to a larger 240mm S4 unit? I have a 240mm steel FW on a 1.8t running a Soouthbend stage 3 S4 clutch

I can assure you that the fx700 is far superior to any puck style clutch on the market. 240mm or not, twin disk clutches are far more durable and last much longer. The clutch you have works great I'm sure. But it wouldn't hold up to multiple lanches daily at the track making big hp.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
lol 10's or bust homie









corrected, or uncorrected


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: AND IT BEGINS! 16plus4v's 2010 get ready thread. (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*

They dissipate heat better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
I can assure you that the fx700 is far superior to any puck style clutch on the market. 240mm or not, twin disk clutches are far more durable and last much longer. The clutch you have works great I'm sure. But it wouldn't hold up to multiple lanches daily at the track making big hp.

Ha, Yeah, its not for you its for the guy that suggested the smaller one.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubspeed)*

ttt


----------



## DonSupreme (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_
I can assure you that the fx700 is far superior to any puck style clutch on the market. 240mm or not, twin disk clutches are far more durable and last much longer. The clutch you have works great I'm sure. But it wouldn't hold up to multiple lanches daily at the track making big hp.

They have been destroyed.... On the dyno to boot.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (dubinsincuwereindiapers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubinsincuwereindiapers* »_ttt

Grrrr I was waiting to get some pics of the INA mani, TB etc and cams whenever it is they come in. Twin disc arrived today but I was working so I'll pick it up tomorrow.
I just hate updating with no pics lol


_Modified by 16plus4v at 10:29 PM 2-10-2010_


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DonSupreme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
They have been destroyed.... On the dyno to boot.

Yea my boy destroyed an fx825 with his 2871r s4 on the rollers also... I hope it holds up


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*

nice build man, i did something similar, too bad that i can't post because the "sell out of mommy's apartment" sellers on here got my thread black holed saying that i was advertising parts......
Make sure you don't have any welded SLC manifolds in there


----------



## BoostinBejan (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_nice build man, i did something similar, too bad that i can't post because the "sell out of mommy's apartment" sellers on here got my thread black holed saying that i was advertising parts......
Make sure you don't have any welded SLC manifolds in there









Hmm funny, sounds familiar.
Paul where's your sig? Mine is gone too... I guess we should take it as a compliment as these sellers feel threatened by us.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*

You gotta <3 id=27


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (BoostinBejan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BoostinBejan* »_
Hmm funny, sounds familiar.
Paul where's your sig? Mine is gone too... I guess we should take it as a compliment as these sellers feel threatened by us.









Sig is gone, just like yours.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (16plus4v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *16plus4v* »_You gotta <3 id=27

Good luck with the build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slammed86golf (Aug 2, 2006)

is it done yet? lol jks


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (slammed86golf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slammed86golf* »_is it done yet? lol jks

Is yours ?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

Lol is mine


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_Lol is mine









LOL buddy... your playing russian roulette with 2012


----------



## lwindram (Sep 28, 2009)

A little off topic, but I was wondering what changes you needed to make to swap the 058 block for the 06a. I think the crank postion sensors are different, and I would guess you needed to swap some coolant hoses. Anything else that you ran into? I have been contemplating swapping my 058 for an 06a, but had a lot of trouble finding info on the swap. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (lwindram)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lwindram* »_A little off topic, but I was wondering what changes you needed to make to swap the 058 block for the 06a. I think the crank postion sensors are different, and I would guess you needed to swap some coolant hoses. Anything else that you ran into? I have been contemplating swapping my 058 for an 06a, but had a lot of trouble finding info on the swap. 
Thanks in advance.

this motor was an 058 however it was an atw so it's dbw already and all of the sensors plugged right in with no issues.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Head has been dropped off to a local machine shop for assembly. Still waiting on a few minor parts for the block before it hits the machine shop. 
w00t w00t


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (16plus4v)*

Can't wait to see the refurbd head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW, I'm thinking I'm going to downsize my project a bit so I can get the damn thing together already; your 1.9 and 83/86.4 comments stuck with me







How close are you to assembly?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Can't wait to see the refurbd head http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW, I'm thinking I'm going to downsize my project a bit so I can get the damn thing together already; your 1.9 and 83/86.4 comments stuck with me







How close are you to assembly?

Yeah I didnt go with any port work this time around, but thats what the spare head is for








The 83mm seems to be best bang for your buck and can allow you to use the difference in price of the crank to put towards arp hw acl bearings etc. 1.9 vs 2.0 doesnt seem worth the extra money. I have a cast AEG crank too and still decided to go this route. I believe Aaron and most other big dogs have decided this route is best also. With the exception of Marc @ Autoxtrem.
The AEB head should be done in two weeks or so. Getting cleaned, new guides, decked, assembled and thats basically it for that. All 100% new parts in this head. Minus the cams which I'm keeping stock until I figure out which cam I'm going to use.
The block I'm waiting for a few parts but I figure I'll wait till the head is ready that way one the block is done I can slap the oil pump, crank seal and covers on and button it all up.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Thanks 18T_BT !

Motor is in ! Waiting on a new rad support coming Tuesday and it's hammer time from there.

Before the implant,




























And... It's in,





































The carrrr










Engine Work,














































Only a couple shots of the assembly and porting for the intake. Came out pretty nice.



















timing all set up



















ex mani (spa)










intake mani (Ina)




























Setup 



















iPhone pics rock !


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

16plus4v said:


> The 83mm seems to be best bang for your buck and can allow you to use the difference in price of the crank to put towards arp hw acl bearings etc. 1.9 vs 2.0 doesnt seem worth the extra money. I have a cast AEG crank too and still decided to go this route. I believe Aaron and most other big dogs have decided this route is best also.



yeah..... heres where i been and am at.

pink motor; AEB block/crank. 82mm bore, 86.4mm stroke, ported AWP head. 592/430's BOOM! 

gold motor; AEB block/crank. 83mm bore, 86.4mm stroke, non-ported AEB head. 559/480's BOOM!

custom motor; AZG block/AWP forged crank. 83.5mm bore, 86.4mm stroke. one-off 150mm rods, billet mains, girdle. non-ported AEB solid lifter head. 615/430's and i missed 3rd gear went into 1st again. 11,495 rpm. lived. ran 3 more 10 sec passes, then windowed the block. BOOM!

motor # 4 being built now. off the shelf IE stroker kit. all options, inc FSI crank. 83mm bore, 92.8mm stroke, rebuilding head.


what i found so far, besides this sh!t is expensive LOL, is that with the ported head and smaller bore i made more power and less torque for the AEB setups. and the non ported AEB with larger bore, more torque but less power. all motors had decent curves, this last one was really nice. long flat powerband. safest timing yet and lowish boost on E-85. this next one will be my first step away from 86.4mm stroke. i, too, have AEG cast crank at hand as well as 95.5mm Forged ALH crank.

we shall see how this next (LAST) one fares 

just thought i would add my experiences here..... cannot wait to see how you fare with the setup.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Wow, I didn't realize you popped that latest motor. Did the over rev lead to the failure?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

16plus4v said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *DonSupreme* »_
> They have been destroyed.... On the dyno to boot.
> 
> Yea my boy destroyed an fx825 with his 2871r s4 on the rollers also... I hope it holds up



a friend had a fx700 in his s362 worked 2.5 subaru ...clutch lasted to weeks before it flew out of the bell housing and hood also cracking the block and setting the car on fire lol....not to impressed with that car @22 psi made 443 wheel ......... he had 22k in the motor and trans ..lol for just two weeks of fun lol he should have just bought a hooker instead ..lol at least then you know she is going to go away at the end lol and not blow up and take the entire universe with it when it exploded into the black hole of death lol lol....lol


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

All this bang boom blowing up talk has me depressed 

Aaron, I was unaware your motor took a dump. RIP


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

lol lol lol just kidding


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

when I called IE a few days ago they said I couldent get these.... :sly: I guess 650whp doesn't qualify you anymore these days...


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

^^ They will be available soon I'm sure. Hang tight bud :thumbup:


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

kamahao112 said:


> lol lol lol just kidding


dam that's nuts! I thought cm was king of clutches? 

The intake manifold is tits! Well, really the entire project is lol


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

A lot of clutch failures are install related. Think that of the thousands of these clutches installed thus far there ARE going to be some defective units. A lot of guys neglect to torque the bolts properly or neglect to install a clutch pedal stop. I have good confidence that the clutch will be aight


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

18JettaPower said:


> when I called IE a few days ago they said I couldent get these.... :sly: I guess 650whp doesn't qualify you anymore these days...


 If you are planning on a serious project that is 650whp+, what does a couple hundred bucks more for Pauters in the end?


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

16plus4v said:


> A lot of clutch failures are install related. Think that of the thousands of these clutches installed thus far there ARE going to be some defective units. A lot of guys neglect to torque the bolts properly or neglect to install a clutch pedal stop. I have good confidence that the clutch will be aight


 I hope your right, it would pain me to hear bout your getting your foot blown off by an exploding flywheel at a 7k launch. Say what's up with that Jap crap blue timing belt, I thought you had a blk 034 Kevlar belt?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

velocity196 said:


> I hope your right, it would pain me to hear bout your getting your foot blown off by an exploding flywheel at a 7k launch. Say what's up with that Jap crap blue timing belt, I thought you had a blk 034 Kevlar belt?


 The clutch is the last thing I'm thinking about right now lol 

The blue Timing belt from INA was a replacement for the 034 unit. These gates ones are far more durable. Just from physical analyzation myself I could tell it was built tough. We compared the 034 to oem and there was almost no difference.


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

i heard the 034 belts had recalls on them. glad i went with the RAI one.


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

Mike Pauciullo said:


> i heard the 034 belts had recalls on them. glad i went with the RAI one.


 Oh really? Glad they were outta stock andvi got a rai also. Don't you love the way it sounds


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

velocity196 said:


> Oh really? Glad they were outta stock andvi got a rai also. Don't you love the way it sounds


 Kind of sounds like a gear drive on a V8 lol


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

notsoslow said:


> Kind of sounds like a gear drive on a V8 lol


 Kinda but not quit as loud  

D. I sent u a PM :beer:


----------



## Mike Pauciullo (Jan 8, 2009)

velocity196 said:


> Oh really? Glad they were outta stock andvi got a rai also. Don't you love the way it sounds


 i like it..its a shame they never put a post up saying the belts were defective.


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

i am just wondering , what is the limit of the OEM oil pump ? i mean for example is it good for revving 8500rpm or more ?


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

18T_BT said:


> If you are planning on a serious project that is 650whp+, what does a couple hundred bucks more for Pauters in the end?


 I do have Pauter rods, and my car is already doing 650whp. I'm just building a new engine for a different car and wanted to give IE a shot. But whenever they do come out it'll be to late cause I plan to have my engine running by then. 

But it is nice to see company's making new products to support those of us who want a little more.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

nice still watching


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

It's alive !!! First heat cycle last night. No leaks, fans came on as required, runs super smooth!! 

Things left to do: 

Get you guys more pics 
Install a clutch stop 
Install w/m 
Finish exhaust piping


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I'll come by tonight to take a look


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

16plus4v said:


> It's alive !!! First heat cycle last night. No leaks, fans came on as required, runs super smooth!!
> 
> Things left to do:
> 
> ...


 hell yes congrats bro:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Looking Great Dylan!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

Just as a heads up... those rods will be available at the beginning of September.


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats Bro!! Now get out there and beat Chris Tapp's best ET:beer:


----------



## weenerdog3443 (Jul 5, 2007)

keep up the good work man


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys ! 




dubinsincuwereindiapers said:


> Congrats Bro!! Now get out there and beat Chris Tapp's best ET:beer:


 Shouldn't be a huge obstacle. I beat the pump gas et already with the old setup. Realistically this setup should be stronger. But talk is cheap so we shall hope it all holds up


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

good job. and do that clutch stop. you can feel the clutch, where it wants to stop... 

and everyone has to have goals


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Richard_Cranium said:


> good job. and do that clutch stop. you can feel the clutch, where it wants to stop


 Yea I felt that point, and where the clutch switch is I have to force the pedal all the way ( very hard ) to get the car started.I'll have to modify that somehow too. 

Do these clutches come out of adjustment ? As in when the plates ajd disks wear will the pedal travel need to be adjusted ? I'm new to the twinny twin twinnnn


----------



## Richard_Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

16plus4v said:


> Do these clutches come out of adjustment ? As in when the plates ajd disks wear will the pedal travel need to be adjusted ? I'm new to the twinny twin twinnnn


 sorry, i cant help you there.... as i havent made many passes  

but i made mine adjustable. welded a bracket to the floor and then a nut to the bracket. the stop is a bolt with a flat plate on top, threads into the nut. also i put a jam nut on there as well to lock it in when i find where i want it. 

and a werd of advice. clutch in starting is bad..... IIRC i do believe someone lost a motor due to this with a twin disc clutch. the force of the clutch pushing on the main line is such that when starting and no oil is being pumped, it ate the thrust washers up and crank walk happened and tore stuff up. some advice i heard and follow. if it were me i would bypass the switch if possible. there is one for cruise and one for start right?


----------



## Buschwick (Feb 12, 2007)

There def is a clutch switch for starting and one for cruise. I can start my car in gear if I want cause switchy no worky. But tapping the clutch will turn off cruise :thumbup: You can bypass the start switch and cruise will work 100%.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Richard_Cranium said:


> sorry, i cant help you there.... as i havent made many passes
> 
> but i made mine adjustable. welded a bracket to the floor and then a nut to the bracket. the stop is a bolt with a flat plate on top, threads into the nut. also i put a jam nut on there as well to lock it in when i find where i want it.
> 
> and a werd of advice. clutch in starting is bad..... IIRC i do believe someone lost a motor due to this with a twin disc clutch. the force of the clutch pushing on the main line is such that when starting and no oil is being pumped, it ate the thrust washers up and crank walk happened and tore stuff up. some advice i heard and follow. if it were me i would bypass the switch if possible. there is one for cruise and one for start right?


 Since you are the third to tell me this. We came up with an idea. Yes there is one switch for the cruise and one for start. Maestro 2 step works off of the start switch SOO, I'm going to wire it to the e-brake switch since I'll be loading the car that way... I got some work to do today! 

I'll post pics later


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Picsss (iPhone garbage but its all I had with me) 























































And yes, the side grilles fit too !


----------



## notsoslow (Nov 5, 2009)

Do you think that having all three of these O2 sensors staggered soo close is going to effect the flow through your DP? I was thinking they might flow better if they were set up in a more linear order with a little bit more space between them. Looks pretty killer otherwise. Nice build!


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

I'm not at all worried. I had them setup in a linear pattern before and I was getting a high fluctuating wideband reading. This has solved the issue so far. Also, hard to see from the pic but they are almost 3" apart from each other. 

Thanks for the recognition bro :beer::thumbup:


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

Looks great, best longitudinal intake manifold I've seen :thumbup:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

l88m22vette said:


> Looks great, best longitudinal intake manifold I've seen :thumbup:


 It was put together very well. The transition plate that mounts the plenum to the runners is near perfect. Welds are so clean. The 70mm TB works almost as smooth the stock unit. I will have to do some fine tuning with the maestro suite to get idle and part throttle to be 100%. But this is all expected from a larger throttle body. 

Hands trophy to Issam :beer:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Drove it around the block a couple times last night  

Just waiting for the new maestro cable to come in so we cab tune this pile. Before the rebuild and upgrades I was getting 11.8 af spot on until redline. Now with the headwork, new mani and th I'm getting 13.6 lol. I didn't bring it past 6k because the af's are much too lean. Couple more days until I unleash it !


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

Such a clean build... That engine is an understated, functional, work of art:beer:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Thanks bro. I may do a black feed line later down the road, along with black powder coated compressor cover, intake mani and plumbing.


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

16plus4v said:


> Drove it around the block a couple times last night
> 
> Just waiting for the new maestro cable to come in so we cab tune this pile. Before the rebuild and upgrades I was getting 11.8 af spot on until redline. Now with the headwork, new mani and th I'm getting 13.6 lol. I didn't bring it past 6k because the af's are much too lean. Couple more days until I unleash it !


 with Me 7.5 wouldn't it make up for that? or is it whatever past the 25% correction? 

if that's the case, that's insane.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> with Me 7.5 wouldn't it make up for that? or is it whatever past the 25% correction?
> 
> if that's the case, that's insane.


 
Aparntly with the 1000cc mafless tunes you have to run more boost (20+) and it will balance out.. Doesn't make any sense to me but this is what maestro is for


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

AmIdYfReAk said:


> with Me 7.5 wouldn't it make up for that? or is it whatever past the 25% correction?
> 
> if that's the case, that's insane.


 
Aparntly with the 1000cc mafless tunes you have to run more boost (20+) and it will balance out.. Doesn't make any sense to me but this is what maestro is for


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

That makes no sense? Shouldn't 02 correction still be in effect regardless of boost level especially if the ecu is load based? The MAP is pegged over 23psi, so it should work under that.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Ya that's what I'm saying.. Meh when I get the cable back from Chris I'll get er done.


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

16plus4v said:


> Ya that's what I'm saying.. Meh when I get the cable back from Chris I'll get er done.


500 plus whp? is the car tuned now?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Yup car is tuned on pump no meth 26psi spinning all four in first gear. It wil be a few weeks before I hit the dyno. For now I just gotta wire up the meth unit and add more timing and boost. Still trying to figure if I'm going to use mk5 or q16 race fuel.


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

Why do you need 3 X o2 sensors? :sly:
I know why you would need 2 but 3…..
I’m guessing front rear and 02 gauge but wouldn’t you delete the rear with maestro?


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

pfffff, first. im trying to see this thing break em loose punching second from a roll.


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

talx said:


> Why do you need 3 X o2 sensors? :sly:
> I know why you would need 2 but 3…..
> I’m guessing front rear and 02 gauge but wouldn’t you delete the rear with maestro?


I decided to keep the rear 02 for now for no real reason. The dp was made with 3 bungs knowing I would delete the rear 02 anyhow. The 3rd bung can be used for tuning tools.



zerb said:


> pfffff, first. im trying to see this thing break em loose punching second from a roll.


Maybe in high boost lol.. Rolling 2nd high boost 2step launch


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

16plus4v said:


> Yup car is tuned on pump no meth 26psi spinning all four in first gear. It wil be a few weeks before I hit the dyno. For now I just gotta wire up the meth unit and add more timing and boost. Still trying to figure if I'm going to use mk5 or q16 race fuel.


 tire spin sounds fun and i really do miss it myself, but you dont see much of it with drag radials and awd. will you have the car at the next cscs event?

if i were you i'd stick with q16, out of all my friends and local racers i cant think of one that run's pro fuel.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

any updates, videos? are you still on the o1a or did i miss that?


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

I think he died he got ran over by the car


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

VRT said:


> I think he died he got ran over by the car


!!!!! ........


----------



## halchka99 (Apr 18, 2002)

dead and posting in other threads  assplosion


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

he is he is! he posted in my thread....only 3 lil letters though....:screwy:


damn Canadians!!:beer:


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

how is this pile of heap doing?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Wowzers I didn't even see this thread was bumped lol, sorry guys !! 

Had a mishap with one of the connecting rod bearings but otherwise all is well and should be hitting the dyno within a couple of weeks. Drove the car everyday for one week and had zero drivability issues. 

Cant wait until we can do some 35+psi runs  

At 25psi no meth it pulls much harder than the 35r did.


----------



## derekb727 (Dec 22, 2007)

14 days, we need some updates! lvoe the build


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

The update is... F M L !!! :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## therealvrt (Jul 21, 2004)

??


----------



## turboistheanswertocancer (Feb 25, 2011)

What'd ya do? Why is the turbo setup for sale?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Had a rod bearing issue  , turbo is fine but i figure while the car is down for a few weeks for the motor to get fixed I"ll make some changes to the setup. 

Stay tuned


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

again:screwy:


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Dont you start lol.. Ya man I think is something with the trans/clutch fork pushing.. No problem as I have the s4 tranny on stash so....

Here's comes the 2011 2.0L EFR build.


----------



## Don R (Oct 4, 2002)

16plus4v said:


> Had a rod bearing issue  , turbo is fine but i figure while the car is down for a few weeks for the motor to get fixed I"ll make some changes to the setup.
> 
> Stay tuned


One of your changes could be a SEM Manifold...


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

I could always use free parts


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

16plus4v said:


> Dont you start lol.. Ya man I think is something with the trans/clutch fork pushing.. No problem as I have the s4 tranny on stash so....
> 
> Here's comes the 2011 2.0L EFR build.


Care to elaborate as to why you think it's the trans/clutch fork pushing causing an issue?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

When you spin a rod bearing on #4 cylinder 4 times on 3 different motors all different builders..The problem is obviously not the assembly of the engine itself. Possibly a bent clutch fork could cause a constant pressure against the crank or maybe a bad slave cyl ?? Not sure exactly... 

The rod bearing looked as though something was pushing the crank into the edge of the rod as it was only damaged on one side .. there were grooves in the side of the rod and on the crank. This was only on cyl #4, the rest were okay.. 

This only happend when the motor was transfered from my '97 shell in this '00 shell. And its been hell ever since. I still have the S4 tranny swap from the '97 that will be going back into the car with the new motor.

I will have everything check upon tear down. F M L .. 

Getting some feedback from someone who had a similar issue


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

Stupid question but I assume you have a pedal stop in there for that clutch setup?


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

Yes absolutely, the clutch was a recent addition as of the LAST re and re lol.. before was a spec stg 5 bs clutch


----------



## zerb (Mar 18, 2005)

i figued youd be on the ball with that for sure. ive heard of people actually runing bearings like youre describing cause theyre pushing the clutch in while starting that car. apparently on those twin discs its not such a good idea


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

I bypassed the clutch switch too so the pedal doesn't have to be depressed..Something is up with the tranny in this chassis.. It was the one that came in the car, swapped everything from the 97 and boom starts the problems..


----------

